# What... you again?



## WilsonP (Jun 22, 2011)

I got some good info on my Health Insurance question so I’ll build on that.

Pertinent data about me:
US citizen
Would be applying for an “elective residence” visa for a period NTE 12 months, no plan to extend
Will not be working or seeking employment
Looking to rent an apartment in Parma
Limited Italian language skills, ok to get around town, but not to navigate a legal document

I’ve been reading the posts, I’m currently back to 2009, and I’ve used the search feature but info like this goes stale quickly.

Through posts on this site I’ve found several sources for apartment rentals, both private and through agencies. There seem to be three classes of rental contracts;
The 4+4(or 1,2,3) that are for four years with a 1,2,3, or 4 year renewal.
The Transitorio that are for up to 18(?) months.
The Student contract that is for periods from 3 to 36 months.

Is my interpretation correct? If so, it seems the Student or Transitional are my only options. Concerning the private vs. agency route, what fees can I expect to pay an agency? Is there a set amount or percent, or does it vary by agency? Is there a standard rental contract or is that left up to the agency/individual? My reason for asking about the contract is so I might be able to become familiar with it before being in a position to have to sign it. Is it common to have a professional look over the contract?

Still on the topic of apt’s, I’m not going to ask how much it will cost to live, but I am interested in possible charges that I’d not otherwise consider. I’ve noticed many rentals have a monthly fee like we in the US have an “association fee” to pay for amenities. I assume I’ll also have to pay water, sewer, garbage, electric etc. how about deposits for these? In the US it’s common to have to put down $100 when opening an account for gas, water, etc. I imagine that I’ll have to set up a bank account to pay these. Ideally I’d like to get an apt with utilities included and avoid as much hassle as possible, is this an option?

Are there any taxes or assessments that I should be concerned about? I don’t plan on having tv or a landline phone, but will have broadband.

What happens if I change my address while over there? Is this allowed?

As for the sequence of events in applying for my visa. It seems that one of the things I must have to apply is an address in Italy where I’ll be living or a signed rental contract. This can’t mean that I have to sign a contract before I know if I’m going to get the visa, can it? I confess that this part stumps me. Flying over to Italy to rent an apt, then flying back to submit my visa request and then flying back to Italy seems crazy not to mention fraught with complications if I get denied after signing a 12 month lease. I’m assuming that I must apply at my regional Consulate office.

I will likely have a US registered motorcycle with me. I suppose I could buy something over there but that seems like it would add several layers of red tape. Any thoughts on the relative merits of one course of action over another?

Thanks for taking the time to read this and thanks to anyone who can shed any light on these issues.

pete


----------

